# Half Life 2 and Portal Come to Android, NVIDIA Shield only



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2014)

The popular Source games Half Life 2 and Portal have officially been ported to Android for $10 each, however at the moment the games are only supported on the Nvidia Shield. NVIDIA themselves have taken care of the port in-house.



> Today, Valve Software and Nvidia launched ports of classic PC games Half-Life 2 and Portal on the portable, Android-backed Nvidia Shield game system. The launch follows a partnership announcement from the two companies in March, and while the original, announced plan was for Portal to launch by itself, Half-Life 2 showed up on the Google Play store today as well.


 
I assume this Shield-only support is temporary, however, since there is no touch control available at all on the games yet. As a Shield owner, I'm quite happy with these releases. I've yet to officially play them and I'll probably make a post in this thread or somewhere else with my thoughts on it later.

Source


----------



## bowser (May 12, 2014)

WTF 

Anyway, keeping in line with their fear of the number 3, they released only 2 of their games for the Shield.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 12, 2014)

I thought the whole point of the Shield was to stream PC games, wouldn't standalone ports kind of undermine that capability a bit ?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

yuyuyup said:


> I thought the whole point of the Shield was to stream PC games, wouldn't standalone ports kind of undermine that capability a bit ?


Streaming is all nice and dandy but native support always beats a stream. I'd say it's exciting to see Source ported over to Android, it's about time mobile platforms got to enjoy some of the major PC releases of the decade. Who knows, maybe other Source titles like Left 4 Dead or Counter Strike will follow? Everything depends on how these two will sell.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2014)

yuyuyup said:


> I thought the whole point of the Shield was to stream PC games, wouldn't standalone ports kind of undermine that capability a bit ?


 
Not necessarily the whole point, it's just a feature along with all of the Shield/Controller-optimized games. Besides, Half Life 2/Portal are something like 10 years old, it's not like they're porting current big-name titles or anything.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 12, 2014)

mmm... Half-Life 2 + Portal 1 = Half-Portal/Portal-Life 3
HALF-LIFE 3 AND PORTAL 3 TO BE A CROSSOVER CONFIRMED!!!111!!!1!!!!!!1!!!1ONE





Foxi4 said:


> Streaming is all nice and dandy but native support always beats a stream. I'd say it's exciting to see Source ported over to Android, it's about time mobile platforms got to enjoy some of the major PC releases of the decade. Who knows, maybe other Source titles like Left 4 Dead or Counter Strike will follow? Everything depends on how these two will sell.


I'm more excited about how the hackers will made all those exclusives less exclusive


----------



## Minox (May 12, 2014)

Nvidia were the ones who did the port, so I wouldn't necessarily expect it to be made available for other Android devices. At least not officially.


----------



## CathyRina (May 12, 2014)

Did like, Valve visit this site, saw the poll and said "WE GONNA SAVE THAT DAMN THING!" or what?


----------



## VMM (May 12, 2014)

I was thinking about buying shield for retrogaming,
with these games, thing are even more appealing.


----------



## Jayro (May 12, 2014)

I love my Shield, especially since these games are out. I picked up the port of Carmageddon, and have hardly put it down. XD


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2014)

Stuff like this makes me pretty sure that I'm going to pick up a Shield this summer. I wanted a decent Android gaming device, and I mean, at the price that it's at, why not go for the best?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Stuff like this makes me pretty sure that I'm going to pick up a Shield this summer. I wanted a decent Android gaming device, and I mean, at the price that it's at, why not go for the best?


 

I plan on getting on myself.


----------



## Mario92 (May 12, 2014)

Only problem I see is it being Shield exclusive. There's reason why there aren't SteamOS exclusive games: it's dumb as game should work just fine with any other device with enough power and same OS. 
Android needs to be treated more like PC. Minimum requirements and graphical options menus, instead of device by device software testing and restrictions. 

Then again these are pretty old games just being ported. How many will actually buy them more than out of curiosity. With portal maybe cross platform coop would work or if it were on other android devices then coop on the go, even better if workshop works. 

I would like to buy my own Shield but still haven't found it anywhere where it would be reasonable priced after shipping. It's really hard to buy one within EU. Nexus 4 works like dream but Shields native system and touchscreen-to-key mapping just makes me want it. Fake bluetooth 360 controller just ain't the same ._.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Only problem I see is it being Shield exclusive. There's reason why there aren't SteamOS exclusive games: it's dumb as game should work just fine with any other device with enough power and same OS.
> Android needs to be treated more like PC. Minimum requirements and graphical options menus, instead of device by device software testing and restrictions.
> 
> Then again these are pretty old games just being ported. How many will actually buy them more than out of curiosity. With portal maybe cross platform coop would work or if it were on other android devices then coop on the go, even better if workshop works.
> ...


You missed the part where NVidia ported the games over themselves in-house, of course they want them exclusive on _their_ device.


----------



## smealum (May 12, 2014)

pffffft. everyone knows the DS is where it's at.


----------



## Kalker3 (May 12, 2014)

Whelp, getting a shield just got a lot more interesting.


----------



## Joe88 (May 12, 2014)

im sure once some android devs get their hands on it, the shield only limitation will be cracked for all devices


----------



## KingBlank (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, This might finally be what it takes to make me actually finish Half Life 2 without being distracted.
I was thinking the shield limitation could be a little tricky because I think the shield has a few of its own exclusive keybinds like the ouya controller that you will need to map with something like tincore mapper.


----------



## Mario92 (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You missed the part where NVidia ported the games over themselves in-house, of course they want them exclusive on _their_ device.


 
Other android devices have Nvidia Tegra as well, some games on Google Play at least had Tegra HD version. I'm almost certain if they don't use some weird framework hackers will be able to extract files anyway. Of course it makes some sense to market their own device but that device isn't even available outside US.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Other android devices have Nvidia Tegra as well, some games on Google Play at least had Tegra HD version. I'm almost certain if they don't use some weird framework hackers will be able to extract files anyway. Of course it makes some sense to market their own device but that device isn't even available outside US.


I expect them to release the games on TegraZone eventually, but I'm not sure if it'd make a whole lot of sense to play them on devices with no physical input methods, plus knowing life they probably need pretty beefy handsets. I guess time will tell.


----------



## XDel (May 12, 2014)

WHERE IS 3?!?!?!

Oh well, this IS cool!

Now where is Black Mesa for Linux and Android?!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Other android devices have Nvidia Tegra as well, some games on Google Play at least had Tegra HD version. I'm almost certain if they don't use some weird framework hackers will be able to extract files anyway. Of course it makes some sense to market their own device but that device isn't even available outside US.


 
I wouldn't say the biggest problem is weird framework or anything, it's more that there isn't any touch controls for the games and we've got no idea whether it will actually run (or run properly, rather) on lower-powered devices.


----------



## Toad King (May 13, 2014)

It's probably Shield-only not because of controls but because the other mobile chipsets have notoriously shitty graphics drivers.


----------



## Mario92 (May 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I wouldn't say the biggest problem is weird framework or anything, it's more that there isn't any touch controls for the games and we've got no idea whether it will actually run (or run properly, rather) on lower-powered devices.


 
Require gamepad BOOM DONE! If every game on mobile is done in way they work on touchscreen we will never have something like Portal on them. I can use almost every controller I have in my house on either PC or Android phone from Wiimote, wired 360, PS3 and that fake bluetooth 360. Then there's dedicated gamepads like MOGA and Samsung controller. If 3D mark scores is to believe games should work with new android devices pretty well: http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/mobile/NVIDIA+Shield/review something like Nexus 5 and LG G2 are pretty much par with that. If like I said earlier they would give PC like graphic options it would be easy to disable something or lower resolution (I mean c'mon full HD under 5" screen? It just drains all the power and you can't tell difference anyway) and be able to play it on older phones as well. Reason why Ouya games aren't on other devices yet is their own framework. 

How about if PC game is restricted to only people who have Acer or HP computer? That's what I'm trying to say. Nvidia already does PhysX and TXAA but they are just extra for those who have Nvidia, they don't deny whole game from AMD or even Intel users. I would almost say Ouyas fault was their own store as users had already invested for games on Google Play or Amazon or even Humble Bundles. 

Of course they did it and can sell it wherever they want but device isn't available worldwide like I said earlier and from game perspective they would sell way more copies.


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2014)

I guess Portal would know all about Android hell.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 13, 2014)

Nvidia Shield only, eh? Well, we'll see what xda-developers has to say about that in a few days 
If they release more Source games there are going to be a lot of FPS gamers buying a Shield in the near future...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2014)

So I'm playing Half Life 2 right now and...man does it take me back to the days when loading was frequent and took 30 seconds  Otherwise it's quite fun.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 13, 2014)

Iv tried loading Half-life 2 on my Nexus 7 flo (non terga 4 version) and it crashes on the menu.
iv also tried using GLTools to emulate shield's gpu/cpu and i get this (see video)


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2014)

Even if I wanted a NVIDIA Shield, I would wait for a NS 2.


----------



## cdoty (May 13, 2014)

Minox said:


> Nvidia were the ones who did the port, so I wouldn't necessarily expect it to be made available for other Android devices. At least not officially.


 

I wonder how they would limit it specifically to the Shield? The Mojo is probably the closest, but the games require Android 4.4 or higher.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 13, 2014)

This sounds like a trade, really.

Valve: guys...you really should get your drivers fixed for linux. windows 8 app store starts to seriously compete with steam!
Nvidia: so? Why should we care? The handful of people using linux write their own drivers in assembly just fine. Or so they say. 
Valve: we're launching this steamOS thing! And steam machines. You do want to put your graphic card in there, don't you?
Nvidia: well...it's not like we don't want it. But we're indifferent to it. We sell the graphic cards anyway, thanks to all the brainwashing propaganda in AAA-titles.
Valve: and you can still do that on steamOS!
Nvidia: sorry...no deal. Besides...we've got our own handheld we're trying to sell.
Valve: yes...the shield. Which runs on android. Which is based on linux.
Nvidia: erm...possibly. So what?
Valve: ...
Valve: nevermind. How about this: you kick up the driver writing department and we will let you exclusively port half life 2 and portal to your shield. Deal?
Nvidia: deal!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2014)

Giving Portal a try now, and I have to say the loading times are a hell of a lot better here. Honestly, I think Half Life 2 was more of a quick "Hey I wonder if other Source games work?" instead of "Hey! Lets put Half Life 2 on Android as well!" type dealio. Half Life 2 is also missing a few textures as well, some parts in the beginning had that pink and black checkered thing instead of the actual textures. After putting an hour or so into the game, though, there hasn't been any other missing textures or anything.

The ports are quite nice though, they play alright with the controller (other than the obvious "Holy shit FPS games sucks with controllers part")


----------



## Tomobobo (May 13, 2014)

Just amazing really that these handhelds are getting as powerful as they are.  When I was a kid with my fat Gameboy I would have never expected games like San Andreas and HL2 to be running on a device you could fit in your pocket. 

All hail android!


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 14, 2014)

If the Shield can run Half Life 2, then imagine what the Shield 2 can run.  I know HL2 is old, but still is impressive to see on a mobile device.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2014)

TheCasketMan said:


> If the Shield can run Half Life 2, then imagine what the Shield 2 can run. I know HL2 is old, but still is impressive to see on a mobile device.


 
I'm actually more impressed to see XCOM Enemy Unknown on iOS/Android. Granted, it's a lower quality than the PC/Console versions, it's still quite impressive for a game released in ~2012.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (May 14, 2014)

Keeping an android-version of Half Life/Portal exclusive to just shield is like keeping software exclusive to one version of Windows. Official or not, someone is going to open that box.

Alot of those Ouya-store games eventually just ended up in the Play Store so....


----------



## Joe88 (May 14, 2014)

they got hl2 running on a tegra note 7 with an external controller
they are working on snapdragon atm


----------



## Drink the Bleach (May 14, 2014)

Rather have a Tegra Note than a shield.


----------



## Cortador (May 14, 2014)

Can't wait for the Shield 2.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 14, 2014)

I bet the Shield 2 will be a beast and with it will come a lot of ports to Android.

Anyone know the most powerfull Android Device at the momment? Its the Note 3?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> Rather have a Tegra Note than a shield.


So you'd rather use an external controller or flimsy on-screen controls than a full-blown and comfortable handheld gaming device?


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I bet the Shield 2 will be a beast and with it will come a lot of ports to Android.
> 
> Anyone know the most powerfull Android Device at the momment? Its the Note 3?


I wonder if they are going to use the K1 or the next chip.  I also wonder if they are going to change
the form factor to be pocketable.

Most of the recent devices have the same specs, so it hard to keep track, but OnePlus One is maybe the strongest one.
Tho, that may soon change with the Galaxy S5 prime. Note 4 will probably even 1up even that.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 14, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I wonder if they are going to use the K1 or the next chip.  I also wonder if they are going to change
> the form factor to be pocketable.
> 
> Most of the recent devices have the same specs, so it hard to keep track, but OnePlus One is maybe the strongest one.
> Tho, that may soon change with the Galaxy S5 prime. Note 4 will probably even 1up even that.


Umm...the S5 has been already out for like weeks. I just hope they reveal the Shield 2 soon. Im so tempted to buy a Shield but I know the Shield 2 will be a lot more powerful so Ill better wait. Also all tge emulators that are on Android and everything makes Android the perfect Platform for Mobile Gaming. If only Gaming Companies(The big ones) take it more srsly we could have been playing better games. Not saying there arent good games for Android.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Umm...the S5 has been already out for like weeks.


Galaxy S5 Prime.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (May 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> So you'd rather use an external controller or flimsy on-screen controls than a full-blown and comfortable handheld gaming device?


Would MUCH rather use an external controller of my choice. The bigger screen is definitely worth it, and the tablet form is far more convenient and versatile to use when you're not gaming. The bulk of the shield with it's tiny screen isn't in my taste. The only advantage in my eyes is battery life, but I'm never away from a charger for that long.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (May 15, 2014)

Would rather just skip the S5 Prime prime and wait on those Snap810 phones. I'd hate to invest in the 805's now when I just learned the early next year we'll be getting 64-bit processors. Which kinda sucks because just a few months ago I was drooling over 805's while damning HTC and Samsung for using 800/801's


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 15, 2014)

Ok so I have a LG G Flex. Will the Shield be better on Games or the G Flex will? A friend is selling me his for $90(Shield) but I already have the G Flex.


Also if you wanna wait better wait for something better like the Tegra5, that new chip that NVIDIA revealed last year with the Power of a PS3 or something like that.


----------



## Joe88 (May 27, 2014)

gltools has been updated and now you can play hl2 and portal on non tegra 4 devices


----------



## Kalker3 (May 27, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> gltools has been updated and now you can play hl2 and portal on non tegra 4 devices


 

ERMERGHERD PORTAL HERE I COME! 
Shit. I need to root my phone.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> gltools has been updated and now you can play hl2 and portal on non tegra 4 devices


 
Do you have a source? From what I've read in the past few days, you could only get to the Source logo/Valve logo and it'd crash on non-Tegra devices.


----------



## Kalker3 (May 27, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Do you have a source? From what I've read in the past few days, you could only get to the Source logo/Valve logo and it'd crash on non-Tegra devices.


 

I found this, not sure if it counts as a source though. :\


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> I found this, not sure if it counts as a source though. :\


 
Hmm, I'll have to give this a try when I get home then, just to confirm it supports other phones (I have a Galaxy S4 ATM) Will post results when I do.


EDIT: Tried it with my S4, couldn't get past the Source logo. Tried with the recommended GLTool settings from the XDA post, tried with a modified APK, and nothing.


----------



## Joe88 (May 27, 2014)

its working on my galaxy s3
enabled these options:

enable custom settings
use fake gpu info
use fake cpu info
use template (tegra 4 shield)
simple mapbuffer
software vbo
use packed stencil buffer
half float texture pack
fix fbo attachment sizes
decode srgb


----------



## Delta517 (May 27, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> mmm... Half-Life 2 + Portal 1 = Half-Portal/Portal-Life 3
> HALF-LIFE 3 AND PORTAL 3 TO BE A CROSSOVER CONFIRMED!!!111!!!1!!!!!!1!!!1ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 

Portal-Life 3! Yes!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> its working on my galaxy s3
> enabled these options:
> 
> enable custom settings
> ...


 
Got past the Source screen with these, but the textures appeared to be all black and was unplayable for me. 

Others might have different experiences, so this in no way says the thing doesn't work though, so give it a try guys


----------



## EvilMakiPR (May 29, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Ok so I have a LG G Flex. Will the Shield be better on Games or the G Flex will? A friend is selling me his for $90(Shield) but I already have the G Flex.
> 
> 
> Also if you wanna wait better wait for something better like the Tegra5, that new chip that NVIDIA revealed last year with the Power of a PS3 or something like that.


Can anyone help me?


----------

